# G19 tactical light



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,does anyone know of a company that makes a tactical light for the earlier model 2nd Gen G19?maybe one that mounts on the trigger guard?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of. If it does not have a picatinny rail, it won't mount a light.


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

There is a way to mount a rail on the under side of the GLOCK frame, allowing you to mount a light. It's effective, but permanently modifies the frame.
http://www.brownells.com/shooting-a...actical-light-mount-for-glock--prod22634.aspx

Follow the link to the page, and good luck! In my opinion, it might be more practical to simply get a trade in value on your old GLOCK and purchase a Gen 3. Great pistol and they already have the mounting rails integrated into the frame. Good luck, mate


----------

